# HW Monitoring - C2750 Board



## oliver@ (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi,

I finally bought the Supermicro A1SAM-2750F. As it is sold as "server board" it has plenty on HW monitoring stuff onboard. I wonder if I could get any information out of it on FreeBSD. What I found out so far is, that coretemp works of course. But the usual smb/smbus/intpm stuff does not work (nothing found) - hw.acpi also does not offer anything.

It looks like it is all handled through an AST2400 at least

Any ideas on how to get my fan speeds and environmental temperatures?


----------



## oliver@ (Apr 4, 2014)

no idea how accurate the values are, but with the ipmi driver and ipmitools, it seems to work 


```
# ipmitool sdr
CPU Temp         | 20 degrees C      | ok
System Temp      | 31 degrees C      | ok
Peripheral Temp  | 35 degrees C      | ok
DIMMA1 Temp      | no reading        | ns
DIMMA2 Temp      | no reading        | ns
DIMMB1 Temp      | no reading        | ns
DIMMB2 Temp      | no reading        | ns
FAN1             | no reading        | ns
FAN2             | 2800 RPM          | ok
FAN3             | no reading        | ns
VCCP             | 0.85 Volts        | ok
VDIMM            | 1.48 Volts        | ok
12V              | 12.45 Volts       | ok
5VCC             | 5.10 Volts        | ok
3.3VCC           | 3.37 Volts        | ok
VBAT             | 3.08 Volts        | ok
5V Dual          | 5.13 Volts        | ok
3.3V AUX         | 3.30 Volts        | ok
Chassis Intru    | 0x00              | ok
```


----------

